# PC bootet plötzlich nicht mehr.



## ESM (18. Dezember 2006)

Mahlzeit,

Der Titel beschreibt es schon, mein inzwischen 4 Jahre alter Vobis-PC hat scheinbar teilweise seinen Geist aufgegeben.
Freitag abend: Rechner normal ausgestellt.
Samstag: PC angemacht, aber es passiert rein gar nix! Kein Piepen, auf dem  Monitor ist auch nichts ( sprich Monitor bleibt schwarz ( und ja, er ist eingeschaltet ) ).
Es liegt also an der Hardware, meiner Meinung nach ist ein Lüfter etwas lauter geworden. Ob es etwas mit meinem Problem zu tun haben könnte? Eventuell kommt es mir auch nur so vor, da der Rechner halt nicht bootet. Ein Freund meinte, dass es - zum Glück - wohl nicht die Festplatte sei.

Ich bräucht also eure Hilfe. Was könnte die Fehlerursache sein; welche Schritte soll ich unternehmen, damit der Pc wieder normal funktioniert? Aber bei Möglichen Lösungen bitte beachten, dass ich meine gesicherten Dateien gerne behalten würde 

Ich danke euch,

Mfg ESM


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

Ich würde mal mutmaßen, da der Rechner zwar bootet aber keinen laut von sich gibt, dass das Netzteil kaputt sein kann. Das tritt auf ein wenn zu wenig Strom verfügbar ist.

Wenn es das nicht ist, tippe ich mal auf eine kaputte CPU. In dem Fall kann das Mainboard auch keinen laut mehr von sich geben.

Der Rest bedeuted ausprobieren und wechseln der restlichern Peripherie. Dann sollte aber das Mainboard schon meckern.


----------



## ESM (19. Dezember 2006)

Weil ich blöderweise keinen zweiten Rechner "zum Ausschlachten" hier hab, muss ich mir also auf Verdacht, alles mögliche kaufen, um das herauszufinden? Sch....

Auf was tippt ihr / tippst du denn? Also Netzteil oder Mainboard?


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (19. Dezember 2006)

Tippen ist schlecht. Ich arbeite mich lieber von vom wahrscheinlichsten herab, bis ich die Fehlerquelle gefunden habe. Da jetzt zu mutmaßen währe sehr unprofessionell. Ich würde Dir in dem Fall raten zu einem PC Service zu gehen. Die sollten Dir innerhalb einer halben Stunde sagen können, was kaputt ist. Sofern sie nicht gerade die Werkstadt voll haben.

Vielleicht hast ja einen Kumpel der gerne an PCs herrum schraubt...


----------



## ESM (19. Dezember 2006)

Ok, dann werd ich den mal konsultieren. Danke.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (19. Dezember 2006)

> Also Netzteil oder Mainboard?


Entferne doch mal wahlweise (nicht alles auf einmal) CPU, RAM, GraKa, IDE oder SATA Geräte vom Mainboard. Fang mit der CPU an, danach den Rest ausprobieren. Wenn das Mainboard meckert (außer IDE oder SATA), also unterschiedliche Pieptöne von sich gibt, hast dein kaputtes Teil gefunden. Wenn Du aber generell nichts hörst kann eher das Mainboard als das Netzteil hin sein. In dem Fall brauchst Austauschgeräte zum testen.

//Edit: Die CPU niemals ohne Kühler laufen lassen. Die kann in 2 Sek bis 400°C heiß werden und durchbrennen


----------

